# 1996 Nissan Maxima V6 3.0L CEL 02 Sensor Help



## bluesman08 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello,
I own a 1996 Nissan maxima. A few days ago the check engine light came on. I hooked up an OBD and it came up with the code P0136. o2 sensor circuit malfunction bank 1 sensor 2. I have been doing some research and I keep getting two diffrent answers. Some people say its the one before the cat converter, some say it is after. I am just trying to get some clairification. Also could someone send me a link to an ebay page that is selling the type of new o2 sensor I would need. I want to make sure I buy the right one. Thank you very much

Sincerely 
Cory


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Your '96 Max has 3 O2 sensors only and since you stated "sensor 2", it's the one right behind the cat. Hopefully the O2 bung that the O2 screws into isn't damaged due to heavy rust.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like the one after the cat back.


----------

